# Staying in Saffron Walden



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 19, 2016)

I recently had a lovely trip to Essex and Suffolk. I found this huge car park at Saffron Walden, Swan Meadow. Very reasonalbe if you pay the day rate and free if you arrive on Sunday morning like I did. It did have a few youngsters in their cars but they left at 11.00 and then it was the owls that woke me up. Hoo hoo ho.
Lovely.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 19, 2016)

Oh Lovely.
I've never been there,,,I will have to look it up !
Have you got the Co ordinates for the Sat Nav, & can it be presumed that it's got NO hight barriers ?.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 19, 2016)

It has got no height barriers at the moment. If you put Saffron Walden in your sat nav and then look for Swan Meadow. Its not a very big place but nice to visit.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 19, 2016)

The sign refers to the Off Street Parking Order. This almost certainly prohibits sleeping, camping, and cooking.

If you park overnight you risk being fined as the sign states.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 20, 2016)

oh dear thank you. Why don't they put that on the sign? I have had a look on the Essex county website, parking and control. Have looked at off street parking order. It tells you how it is going to organise parking and controls etc but I can find nothing about overnight sleeping??


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 20, 2016)

If the Order isn't available online, then you have to visit the Council offices to see what it says ...

Incidentally it's not Essex but the District Council's Order.

The Orders run to many pages and could not be published on the car park sign.

I agree it's not satisfactory, but it's the way the system is constructed!


----------

